# Autres langages > Python > GUI > [Python 2.X] recuperer des valeurs dans un fichier texte et les afficher dans des tableaux

## Myrens

Bonjour,
je suis acctuellement entrin de faire un programe et l'une des c'est fonction est de pour recuperer a partir d'un fichier des valeurs qui seront afficher dans un tableau, les methodes qui me pose probleme sont , openfile dans la class Conf_Tab , getParam dans la class Table et et ShowFile dans la class SimpleGUI , si quel q'un pourait m'aider je lui en serais tres reconnaissant !  ::): 

voici mon code:


```

```

----------


## VinsS

Salut,

Tu ne dis pas prcisement ce qui ne va pas, mais on peut dj voir ceci, qui est de toute vidence rron:



```

```

La fonction gnratrice retourne un tuple _(key, value, comment)_, tu ne peux pas utiliser ce retour comme tu le fais


```

```

dans la premire boucle _for_ ajoute un _print comment_ pour comprendre ce qui se passe.

Deuxime chose, tu ne peux pas crire dans le fichier que tu as ouvert en lecture. Il faut lire le fichier, modifier son contenu, et le rcrire entirement.

Pour le reste, je ne peux deviner quels sont les problmes

----------


## Myrens

Merci de ta reponse je vais chercher dans c'est directions !

----------


## Myrens

du coup j'ai fais ceci


```

```

et j'ai une question dans mon fichier texte je veux repurer des donnees le split me donne bien des lists pour chaque ligne mais 
lorsque je veux recuperer ce qu'il y'a apres le '#' j'ai l'erreur qui me dis que je suis out of range et je ne sais pas pourquoi et aussi je voudrais savoir si on pouvais choisir les lignes specifiaue qu'on veux traiter dans le fichier texte , c'est a dire que mon fichier est sous la forme :

[dispatcher]
.... = ..... # ......
..... =......#......
ect....
[input]
.... = ..... # ......
..... =......#......
ect....
[projection]
.... = ..... # ......
..... =......#......
ect...

en gros je voudrais utiliser que les lignes avec = et # car se sont elle dont j'ai besoin pour prendre les donnees et les mettres dans mes tableaux ^^

----------


## VinsS

Si tu as une erreur out of range c'est que le split() n'a pas retourn le nombre d'items que tu attend.


Je ne suis pas trop sur de ce que tu veux faire, regarde cet exemple:

dat.txt


```

```

readdata.py


```

```

...


```

```

----------


## Myrens

Bah enfaite ce que je veux faire c'est recupere des donnees a partir de mon fichier texte et de les mettre dans mes tableaux qui sont dispatcher, input et projection, avec si besoin rajouter des lignes dans les tableaux.
exemple : 
             Taleau dispatcher
             data 1 = data2 # data3 
             data1 ==> colonne1 , data2 ==>colonne2 et data3 ==> colonne3
             Taleau input
             data 1 = data2 # data3 
             data1 ==> colonne1 , data2 ==>colonne2 et data3 ==> colonne3
             data 4 = data5 # data6 
             data4 ==> colonne1 , data5 ==>colonne2 et data6 ==> colonne3

je vais regardais l'exemple que tu ma donnais  ::):

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,

Si ce n'est pas un exercice scolaire, le module configparser fait cela assez bien.

- W

----------


## Myrens

je viens de regarder configparser , mais configparser ne risque de ne pas marcher non ? je code en python 2.7

----------


## wiztricks

> je viens de regarder configparser , mais configparser ne risque de ne pas marcher non ? je code en python 2.7


Ca existait dj en 2.7

- W

----------

